# What is this outlet?



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hoping someone in this site can help me identify what exactly this is. It's fished through my floor and I have no idea what it is hooked up to. It appears to be missing a cover so I would like to cover it. I have searched throughout the internet's without any luck.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

When I was young, we had to connect our phones to the wall. We then had to be near the wall to talk and be home to answer. There was no way to get text messages either.

That's a telephone box.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:lol:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

This was pretty funny, well done.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In case you want to replace it. It is only 48v dc.

http://www.summitsource.com/Steren-300-146WH-Telephone-2-Port-RJ11-6P4C-Modular-Surface-Mount-Jack-White-4-Conductor-Gold-Plated-Modular-Dual-RJ11-Telephone-Line-Block-Jack-Phone-Data-Signal-Telephone-Plug-Box-Part-300146-WH-P12406.aspx


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Does anyone have a traditional land line telephone like that? If you do, are Long distance calls still a thing? How much does it cost ? Are there any benefits? I have so many questions.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

5 years ago I bought a new construction subdivision house. The builder included a telephone connection near the kitchen. I was surprised, so I asked why. They included it for security alarm systems.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Right after I posted this I discovered what it was and quickly realized what would be coming. Proud millennial here!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Right after I posted this I discovered what it was and quickly realized what would be coming. Proud millennial here!


I hope you found your roast to your liking! :lol:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Kinda off topic, but we do have a couple non-mobile "lines" in our house. We've had a MagicJack for years and I recently bought an Obihai to use for free with my Google Voice numbers.

Why?

I refuse to give out my mobile number to every tom, dikk, harry, incompetent doctor's office, internet retailer, and on and on. So they get a "home" number instead, connected to a classic cordless phone, that also doesn't happen to receive texts, and the ringer is off.

No, I don't need text updates for your next sale, I don't need appointment reminders, home and car warranties, notices that my social security benefits are going to be shut off, and you can send that receipt to my email address instead, thank you very much. :evil:

So yeah, land line/home numbers are great. So are virtual/My Sudo numbers, but that's for another thread.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@dfw_pilot If I am reading your post correctly...???...is there a program / app / etc...where like you said above where your cell phone "master number" is private but you could give out another cell phone number to retailers etc...without your main phone number being compromised?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A burner phone account? Hmm what cargo is in the 767?  i do the same with a burner phone number and an email account. It amazing the amount of emails vendors send (eg. Best buy).

@ENC_Lawn voice.google.com they will give you a free phone number (google voice number). You install the voice app (or on the desktop too). With the app you can make / recive calls with voicemail and txt. It is all free. There are other companies that offer the same service (free or ad supported).

It works internationally too if you have data. Another use is for a personal phone and a business number. Both will ring in the same cell, but you can set the business to Do not disturb (send calls straight to voicemail) when you want a vacation or no late night calls.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

g-man said:


> A burner phone account? Hmm what cargo is in the 767?  i do the same with a burner phone number and an email account. It amazing the amount of emails vendors send (eg. Best buy).
> 
> @ENC_Lawn voice.google.com they will give you a free phone number (google voice number). You install the voice app (or on the desktop too). With the app you can make / recive calls with voicemail and txt. It is all free. There are other companies that offer the same service (free or ad supported).
> 
> It works internationally too if you have data. Another use is for a personal phone and a business number. Both will ring in the same cell, but you can set the business to Do not disturb (send calls straight to voicemail) when you want a vacation or no late night calls.


Awesome!!!

Thanks


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree with g-man. Check out My Sudo for up to 9 numbers on an iPhone and 33Mail for masked virtual email addresses. Again, this isn't the thread for it but try to never use your personal email address or use your SIM card phone number anyplace online. Sim swapping attacks are real, and the next data leak/dump won't have your personal info out there if you mask you email.

It's a deep rabbit hole, but at least give it some thought.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> A burner phone account? Hmm what cargo is in the 767?


Covid vaccine


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Agree with g-man. Check out My Sudo for up to 9 numbers on an iPhone and 33Mail for masked virtual email addresses. Again, this isn't the thread for it but try to never use your personal email address or use your SIM card phone number anyplace online. Sim swapping attacks are real, and the next data leak/dump won't have your personal info out there if you mask you email.
> 
> It's a deep rabbit hole, but at least give it some thought.


I hate to prolong the off-topic discussion, but I gotta ask, do outgoing calls use your SIM number or the ghost?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I hate to prolong the off-topic discussion, but I gotta ask, do outgoing calls use your SIM number or the ghost?


Virtual numbers like My Sudo never use the internal sim. If you have more than one number, it will tell you which "Sudo" account is being called so you know what number is being called. Outbound calls use the selected virtual number. Some people who use Sudo don't even know their sim phone number.


----------

